# Okuma Solaris 12' 3-8oz Spinning Rod & Okuma Epixor EB 65 Combo



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

For Sale: Used Okuma Solaris Spinning Rod and Okuma Epixor EB 65 combo. 

Rod: 12' long rated 3-8 oz. Model SS-S-1202MH-1. Rod is a 2 piece. 

Reel: Okuma Epixor EB 65. Reel holds plenty of line, and has the bait runner feature which is great when fishing bait from a rod holder. 

I have caught big drum on this combo, but it just sits in my garage now. The drum are biting in Avon. Go get them. Retail on the combo is probably $170. I'm looking for less than half that. It's yours for $80 cash. Pick up in Silver Spring, MD. I'll also be in Chesapeake, VA and Hatteras Island Thanksgiving weekend if that works better for pickup.

I'll be posting other rods and reels for sale on P&S today also. Contact me with questions.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

95 views and no responses? Someone must want this thing. Come On!


----------

